
MacOS Sierra Code Confirms Thunderbolt 3 and 10Gb/s USB 3.1 in Future Macs - lelf
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/08/24/macos-sierra-code-thunderbolt-3/
======
tracker1
I just want to see a higher end Mac Mini that's closer in specs to the higher
end iMac... Going all the way to Mac Pro just isn't going to happen, and I
don't want an integrated screen.

